# Great Audio From Dr. Joel Beeke on John Calvin



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 13, 2008)

I found this on the website of Covenant Orthodox Presbyterian Church in Mansfield, OH. I cannot recommend enough y'all take a listen to these MP3's. 
*
10-20-07 
*
"Is the Reformed Faith Evangelistic? Calvin as a Teacher and Practitioner of Evangelism"
*
10-20-07 *

"The Heartbeat of the Reformation: Calvin's Piety"

*10-21-07 *

"Justification: What are the Basics?"
*
10-21-07 *

"Should We Cherish the Church?"


----------



## SolaGratia (May 14, 2008)

I am downloading and shortly I will be listening. Thanks Brother! 

To me this is what the PB is all about.


----------



## Scott Shahan (May 14, 2008)

Thanks Benjamin for posting those messages, and Gil I have that Calvin bobble head sitting on my desk, I love it.


----------

